# Flying Over Hong Kong!



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

So I told scorpion that I was reloading.. and indeed, I was. No jokes.










The flight starts here!










Ready?

We have liftoff! :cheers: 













































































































































































 :booze: mg: :cheers1: :horse: :guns1:


----------



## pasha 03 (Dec 20, 2003)

Beutiful! 
Amazing!

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

nice ride over HK!
Thanks for showing us some more new commie blocks over the hills and beautiful natural settings of HK!
:jk:


----------



## AVORER (Apr 5, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Those are amazing, sharp, vivid pictures. HOWEVER:

I would not want to ride in such a flimsy-looking helicopter.


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

wow those are great shots


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Great shots!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG that's like extacy, specially at night, for all skyscraper enthusiasts


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

very nice!!! and there're some with Tai Koo Shing :-D 

YAY!!!!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Special angle to see this metropolis , great shots !   *


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

I wish I could fly over HK. Love these angles.


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

Great shots!


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

superchan7 said:


> Those are amazing, sharp, vivid pictures. HOWEVER:
> I would not want to ride in such a flimsy-looking helicopter.



ha ha, seriously Skybean just how shaky was contraption flying around!??


great shots~~ 


alright, let's see some more!!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice, shots! thanks


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> very nice!!! and there're some with Tai Koo Shing :-D
> 
> YAY!!!!!


When're you movin? Perhaps I'll see you some time... 

Skybean when did you take these pics? Weather's been shyte last few days...only cleared up today.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Stunningly amazing pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!. HK is full of skyscrapers.


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah amazing pics


----------



## sisig (Apr 11, 2006)

You are so lucky. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice pics


----------



## CFCheng (Jan 26, 2006)

I love these pics! They are great!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

wow, do you have some kind of flying club membership?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

No. Not I! 

Richard from Smugmug:
http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/1037262/1

I saved and resized them. There's a few more on his site, but not as exciting.

Cheers!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

2IFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Jaw-dropping


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

Hong Kong is incredible! Great pictures. Picture 5 and 6 are amazing!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh::eek2: amazing that aereal's Skybien!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Great find!


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Amazing!! :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Spectacular view of Hongkong , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Holy fffffzininghuzer!!! I love you man.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

If those are your photos, welcome back 

If not, great find!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

i think these pics were taken less than a month ago.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing pics - many keepers


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

quality of shots is not good, but you can use your imagination

source:http://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyoahead/sets/72157594300092447/


----------



## namreg20 (Jun 10, 2005)

so much in so little space 

great pics!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

mg:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Three letters:
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

One of the best cities in the world.


----------

